# Quite A Decade For The Spurs



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Spurs ended the decade with 574 wins, the most for any NBA team over the last 10 years. Only two teams in NBA history had more wins in any decade - both did it in the 1980s: the Lakers (584) and Celtics (580).


http://espn.go.com/espn/elias?date=20100101


----------

